# Under Water Filter



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm currently using the Aqua Clear 20 filter, and I just hate it at night the water sound makes me cant go to sleep. I want to buy a under water filter that is low in noise or even noise free. Any suggestion will be welcome and my tank is around 8 gallon.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Camper said:


> I'm currently using the Aqua Clear 20 filter, and I just hate it at night the water sound makes me cant go to sleep. I want to buy a under water filter that is low in noise or even noise free. Any suggestion will be welcome and my tank is around 8 gallon.


Did you fill the tank all the way to the filter? Because AC are pretty quiet i have a 50 and i don't even hear it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't even count the number of aq's I have anymore. Too many according to the husband lol. Even filled all the way to the top I can hear mine as well. Cannister filters are spookily quiet which is what I'm looking into putting in the tank below my bedroom for this very reason. If you have a small tank you can look into internal filters or an aquaball.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For an 8g, you should just do an internal filter. Canister would be a bit overkill.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, look into a fluval 1 or 2 for a submergable. i HATE hobs. i'm the lightest sleeper in the world and they give me a hard time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Those little eheim internal filters work great, worth the price - which is a bit more.

Those fluvals are crap imo.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Those little eheim internal filters work great, worth the price - which is a bit more.
> 
> Those fluvals are crap imo.


Does the Eheim internal filter make any noise?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No. But most internal filters and powerheads do not, unless there is something wrong with it.

If you're looking for a cheaper alternative than the aquaball (which is a great product, IMO), just get an aquaclear powerhead and the quickfilter attachment. Works great for a small tank.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got a Eheim internal filter 2206 from Big Als, looks good and works prefect. 
Thank you for all the info guys

Jim.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Eheim in my opinion. From heaters to canisters, I have yet to have any problem, ever.


----------

